# Loading hss928 tracked blower into pickup- advice needed



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello,
I just got the word my new hss928aa is ready for pickup.
I have never owned a track driven blower and need advice on how to load it into my ford f150.
I used to use a rack that mounted to my receiver hitch on my suv to move my old blower.
Will I be able to lean the machine back enough to drive it up a 6 foot ramp or is that to steep?
I'm looking to get some aluminum folders from harbor freight.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

You can borrow mine but I don't know where you are


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

The store you are purchasing your blower from might just have a loading dock you can back up to, and load your blower directly. I use 8' ramps to load my tracked blower into a Dodge Ram 2500. It was not too steep at all. As long as your truck is not lifted, I would think you should be fine. 
Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Gator9329 said:


> Hello,
> I just got the word my new hss928aa is ready for pickup.
> I have never owned a track driven blower and need advice on how to load it into my ford f150.
> I used to use a rack that mounted to my receiver hitch on my suv to move my old blower.
> ...


 I would presume if the ramp can handle the weight that the snow blower should be able to get up that ramp but why not ask the dealer the same question? Good Luck


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

two 2x6's should do the trick. I've driven mine up and down some pretty steep angles. Just find something that can hold the weight and for for it. atv ramps work well, but if you don't own one of those improvise..

And yes, just tilt it back on the approach..


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Rob711 said:


> You can borrow mine but I don't know where you are


Boston,mass , didn't you see?:icon_whistling:


Updated my profile 

I asked here because everyone is very welcoming and usually very helpful. The dealer has a forklift to move his stuff. Might be great at the dealer but I don't think I would be able to fit my forklift and the blower in the bed together when I go different locations.
I Was just wondering if anyone has familiarity with ramps or staging planks for loading without other equipment or persons involved.

http://m.harborfreight.com/1200-lb-capacity-convertible-aluminum-loading-ramp-94057.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

OR ... you could back it up the ramp. That way you would be keeping the engine and the oil inside more level.

I've needed to do that to load and unload the old 32" from my C1500.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

Here is a quick video of a HS1332 tracks climbing stairs. Should give you an idea of what these things are capable of.






Ramp shouldn't be an issue. For $50 less, this ramp will probably work better. The rungs will give it more places to bite for traction.

Motorcycle Lift Ramp - Great Deals on Motorcycle Lift Ramps at Harbor Freight


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

raptorchris said:


> Here is a quick video of a HS1332 tracks climbing stairs. Should give you an idea of what these things are capable of.


I like that.:eusa_clap:


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

The first time I used mine to clear the neighbors stairs, he just couldn't believe these things were capable of such things. Had to go get his wife and his camera. Ramps are the easy part, as long as it runs.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those stairs in the videos look steep. Is the engine designed to run at such a tilt. Will it suffer from oil starvation. Splash lube, oil baffles, oil pump? Just seems risky to run such an expensive machine like that. I had a craftsman 826 track I would do that with. But I only had 3 steps to go up.


----------



## BigFrost (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't have a tracked thrower, but this is what I use to get my wheeled 24'' in and out of my pickup truck...

Motorcycle Lift Ramp - Great Deals on Motorcycle Lift Ramps at Harbor Freight


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

This $20 set of brackets and a couple of 2x8 will do the trick. 

http://www.amazon.com/Highland-0700100-Ramparts-Aluminum-Ramp/dp/B0002MA4WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448216466&sr=8-1&keywords=pickup+truck+ramp


----------



## Michael (Nov 23, 2015)

I just used at ramps. Had to manipulate the bucket on the way down. Going up wasn't bad at all.


----------



## berdumb (Mar 22, 2015)

This is question and response from Honda re operating 928 model on slope 03/28/2015 .

Message: I am considering a 928 model with track drive for my
next purchase .

I want to be able to operate on the house deck and also to go from one
level to another in the yard.

I cannot measure the slopes involved at this time because of the snow
accumulation.

What is maximun slope I can operate the machine on ?

Response from Honda:
Thank you for contacting Honda Canada.

In regards to your inquiry, we received a response this afternoon from our
product planning division who advised that the maximum slope would be 30
degrees. Please note, that this is based on the assumption that the
machine will be titled to this angle for a brief duration while going from
one level to another only, as keeping the unit tilted for a longer duration
could result in damage to the engine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> OR ... you could back it up the ramp. That way you would be keeping the engine and the oil inside more level.
> 
> I've needed to do that to load and unload the old 32" from my C1500.


I agree with keeping the machines level. I think one of the issues with so many blown engines is people tipping the machines backwards when dealing with very tall snow banks.


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have had no problem running my HS928TAS up a 6 ft aluminum ramp over two steps. You can go as slowly as you like and tip the bucket up as you reach the bottom when going down.

That having been said, you need to be sure for each machine that it stops moving when you disengage the drive clutch -- as does the 928TAS.

I tried it with an Ariens Compact 24 wheel machine and found out the hard way that it free-wheeled with the drive clutch disengaged -- dragging me down the ramp to a face plant in the snow. Fortunately there was nothing to collide with. Now I set the Ariens engine to slow and never disengage the clutch when going down the ramp.

Ken C


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

CPRSTN - different animals..., the disc based compact will freewheel. Hydro's shouls not


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe I'm overstating the obvious or just a glutton for punishment, but barring some sort of physical condition, why not just have someone help you lift the machine on and off your pick-up truck? With two people it's relatively easy to load the machine onto the back of a pick-up truck or even into a minivan. I'm sure your Honda dealer would assist with loading the machine onto your truck. Maybe a friend, neighbor, or family member could assist with unloading the machine?


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Maybe I'm overstating the obvious or just a glutton for punishment, but barring some sort of physical condition, why not just have someone help you lift the machine on and off your pick-up truck? With two people it's relatively easy to load the machine onto the back of a pick-up truck or even into a minivan. I'm sure your Honda dealer would assist with loading the machine onto your truck. Maybe a friend, neighbor, or family member could assist with unloading the machine?




I have a couple locations I need to clear each storm all over town. 
I may be doing this at midnight or mid day not always easy to have someone come help me lift heavy stuff. I think the machine Is over 250 lbs, beside then I would have to put my beer down to load it with two hands


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Gator -

Maybe we're overthinking this, but if your DIY ramps is as long as the bed, I don't think the angle-oil starvation would be a issue


----------

